# bunny safe paint in australia??



## emileemason (May 23, 2012)

are normal paints okay to use on my cubby or do i need a particular safe kind of paint??


----------



## ZRabbits (May 23, 2012)

Certainly do. Need non-toxic paint. Remember, bunnies clean themselves. 

K


----------



## Elliot (May 23, 2012)

Look for nursery paint, also known as paint with low or no VOC{volatile organic compounds}. Or a paint called milk paint, totally safe.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 23, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## emileemason (May 23, 2012)

thanks, i'll have a look for that then !


----------



## emileemason (May 23, 2012)

Elliot wrote:


> Look for nursery paint, also known as paint with low or no VOC{volatile organic compounds}. Or a paint called milk paint, totally safe.





so are all low voc paints okay to use, just as long as they are low voc??


----------



## Elliot (May 23, 2012)

Yes, as far as I know. Talk to the person who sells the paint, and address your concerns. I am sure people with pets have asked these questions before.:thumbup


----------



## LakeCondo (May 23, 2012)

Hopefully people who sell paint know more about it than people who sell rabbits in stores know about rabbits. If the paint cans' labels give the percentage of vocs, then I'd choose one with the lowest.


----------



## emileemason (May 24, 2012)

okay ill just have to go in and look and ask  thanks


----------

